

Ask: Why people hate deadline? - li

Like me, I feel tremendous pressure when somebody set me a deadline, even the job is easy to handle. 
Maybe my habit is bad, I always wait until the last minutes to get things done. I don't understand why I don't put jobs on top priorities.
Sometimes I set my own deadlines, if I make it, I'm really happy. I'm confused.
======
nimrody
Deadlines force you to actual go do something useful. If you find yourself
postponing work until the last minute -- break down the job to multiple
smaller tasks and set specific deadlines for these.

Me - I get something done when I know I have to present it to others (clients
or colleagues). So we setup a weekly meeting where everyone gives a short
presentation of his/hers work.

